# Audi RS3 by Auto Finesse



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Its been a while since we have done a write up, so i thought it about time we blew the cobwebs off the camera and got some shots of this Audi RS3 that cam in for a bit of a lift and protection with just 1000 miles on the clock it was not to bad but lacking clarity in the paintwork finish.

On arrival:



























































































First job as always for us is the wheels, and given the condition they only called for a decent wash, on this occasion we opted to use Citrus Power and a selection of brushes and mitts:









































































Arches also treated with Citrus Power and given a scrub:










The Grubbier areas treated with Citrus Power too:




























Foamed with a Mild TFR solution to remove old waxes and coatings:



















Whilst that was doing its thing we cleaned up the gaps, badges, grills and other hard to reach areas:




























Rinsed off and a drop of Lather popped in the wash bucket and we set about washing:



















Another rinse and its in with the Glide and Fine Clay to remove any bonded contaminates:



















Dried off and back in doors, we set about taping up any sensitive areas:










Some of the defects, nothing major but very light wash marring:





































A light polish with IP 3.02 and a polishing pad:










Once complete a good dust down and:



















Paint prepared for the Power Seal with Tough Prep, then Power Seal applied by DA on our new Supreme Pad:





































The flake pop achieved with Power Seal:










The bay was detailed with Finale:









































































Interior detailed:



















Wheels sealed with Mint Rims & Tyres dressed with Satin:



















Exhaust tips polished up with Mercury:










Glass cleaned:










The finished results:
















































































































































































































Thanks for looking all comments and questions welcome

James


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Missed your posts james. Loving the new unit aswell, grass and a bench!!!!! Also got my power seal last week, fantastic product. Car looks great!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Love the color, love the finish, :argie:.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

where is it :S


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely work guys! I have a question, I'm placing my first AF order on monday but really stumped as to whether to go for temptation or power seal? Opinions?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Top Job James love the Colour


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work James


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome detail and awesome car, such a shame they don't do a 3 door version


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a superb finish!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Fantastic work James!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

top job. stunning car


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks very smart, really like the colour and the transformation made, excellent work :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work lads :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome write up and pics James - very nice indeed!!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Standard A3's do nothing for me...this on the other hand. I actually like the fact it has 5 doors and a subtle twin exhaust ;-)


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks fab a very rewarding colour


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> Lovely work guys! I have a question, I'm placing my first AF order on monday but really stumped as to whether to go for temptation or power seal? Opinions?


Well you couldn't get 2 more different LSP's one's an entry level wax by hand, one's a top range sealant by DA. 
Only you can really choose, I'm more a sealant man meeself :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely work James.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Love that  great work.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments so far guys, genuinely really do appreciate them :thumb:



JakeWhite said:


> Lovely work guys! I have a question, I'm placing my first AF order on monday but really stumped as to whether to go for temptation or power seal? Opinions?


It really does depend what sort of LSP you want, as s.bailey has said, they are quite different products despite doing the same job (protecting your paint) Temptation i a natural wax, to be applied by hand, Power Seal in a synthetic Sealant, designed to be worked in to the paint by machine (Da preferably)

What one fits your needs?

Feel free to ask any other questions on them if your still not sure :thumb:



s.bailey said:


> Well you couldn't get 2 more different LSP's one's an entry level wax by hand, one's a top range sealant by DA.
> Only you can really choose, I'm more a sealant man meeself :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Can I hijack a little bit and just double check something?? If not please ignore....
Just want to check if I need to be careful with TC on my plastic trim or is it OK?

P.S Love the RS3, beginning to wish I'd gone tough coat and power seal, ah well next time ;-)


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Excellant job and love the pictures!

Very nice.

Chris.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish James, using some of the finest products on the market imo


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work love the coulour


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed team AF ! Lets see more write-ups guys please :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> Can I hijack a little bit and just double check something?? If not please ignore....
> Just want to check if I need to be careful with TC on my plastic trim or is it OK?
> 
> P.S Love the RS3, beginning to wish I'd gone tough coat and power seal, ah well next time ;-)


Don't get Tough Coat on trim, it could stain.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Truly gorgeous :thumb:

The paint just pops out at you now. 

As mentioned, if only they did a 3-door, but then again a 5-door is something of a sleeper


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top finish as always from Team AF, loving some of those finished shots:argie:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great finished and a superb advert for AF and their excellent range of products.:thumb:

Any news on the release date for Citrus Power Super Gel yet?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

You guys got a cracking finish on that. Good camera skills too - the quality of the photos reflects the quality of the work :thumb: I am also a big fan of that specific colour and car. 

Must be very satisfying to be able to use nearly all your own products for a detail. 

Did Sian not help out on this one


----------



## Robvw (Jul 8, 2012)

really nice job there, colour really suits that car aswell.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

very nice i mite have to stock up on some auto finesse products


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic work, love the AF brand.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

What an amazing car, post, pictures, products, great work James !!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I love rs3s so damm much great job guys.
Massive fan on revive


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work there AF

Lovely job


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always Mr.B, fantastic work with some great products :thumb:..


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Absolutly stunning. A car worthy of the aweseome Auto Finesse product. a great detail and I like the engine clean with Finale, interesting. The flake pop is amazing with power seal.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Fantastic results!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow amazing work there guys very nice read


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Nice write up James. Really nice finish on a lovely colour, it's great to see what can be achieved with AF products. Interesting to see what can be done with Finale.

Matt


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Wicked write up , helped me decide which AF products to order today , can't wait to receive them :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic mate. Simply stunning camera work also. Love your write ups. Nice and simple with great products.

Sprint Blue is always such a good colour on Audi's!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Car looks fantastic James, awesome finish and great write-up too!

It's good seeing all your products being used like that too, I must admit I didn't realise just how extensive your range was but seeing that nearly every photo there's another product of yours!!! Must be a great feeling knowing you've achieved all that with 95% of your own products :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job, awesome colour :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DetailMyCar said:


> Car looks fantastic James, awesome finish and great write-up too!
> 
> It's good seeing all your products being used like that too, I must admit I didn't realise just how extensive your range was but seeing that nearly every photo there's another product of yours!!! Must be a great feeling knowing you've achieved all that with 95% of your own products :thumb:


Thanks, yer we have quite a selection of products in our range now


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Top job guys!!! I'm thinking I need to improve my cam skills after this write up!! Impressive stuff


Chris


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Top job guys!!! I'm thinking I need to improve my cam skills after this write up!! Impressive stuff
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris

Nothing overly fancy used for my pics just just an NEX5 with a couple of lenses.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning finish and cracking photos James! :thumb:

Do you 'point and shoot' most of the time or play with the cameras settings? (aperture, speed etc).

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely looking car in a great colour and fantastic finish :thumb:

I am more and more tempted by Power Seal by the day


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Top job guys! Really enjoyed it! :thumb:


----------



## J W (Jul 26, 2012)

Great job!!!!! Love your work and that rs3 is one nice car


----------



## Rsshaun (Jul 28, 2012)

Top work!


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Lovely job on this awesome car:thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

after shots look mint, nice work mate


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

superb work :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

great job! best color to for the RS models 

i will have a look to for getting some citrus power!
is it also safe if the wheels are threated with mint wax? doesn't it strip this off?


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Simply Stunning, and great pictures


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Wout_RS said:


> great job! best color to for the RS models
> 
> i will have a look to for getting some citrus power!
> is it also safe if the wheels are threated with mint wax? doesn't it strip this off?


It will be fine to use on the wheels with mint rims on it will not strip it bud


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wout_RS said:


> great job! best color to for the RS models
> 
> i will have a look to for getting some citrus power!
> is it also safe if the wheels are threated with mint wax? doesn't it strip this off?


Citrus Power is LSP safe meaning it won't strip your wax or sealant off when used :thumb:


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

looking incredible!


----------



## silicon (Aug 21, 2012)

Best colour on an RS3. Absolutely awesome!


----------



## murat (Feb 13, 2010)

Lovely work


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

lovely work:thumb:


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

As always, unbelievable work guys!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That is one stunning RS3!! :doublesho :thumb:

Really really love that blue colour of the car.


----------



## jcdub (Dec 2, 2008)

Love the colour,and my fav audi wheel at the mo. Love a set for my A6!
Great finish


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

:argie: Stunning


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb!


----------

